# Could anyone provide a catalog of the "Philips Legendary Classics" series titles?



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

*Could anyone provide a catalog of the "Philips Legendary Classics" series titles?*

In 1980s Philips released "Legendary Classical" series of CDs like with the attached picture as an example. Could anyone kindly help provide the catalog of all the titles released in this series ?

thank you.


----------



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

I think just provide the series number is sufficient for me to learn them, like 425100-2 .


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

You can see 23 of the CDs in the collection on CDUniverse:

http://www.cduniverse.com/sresult.a...ics&HT_SEARCH=XLABEL&style=music&rmr=C&rmv=CD


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Presto classical has some in their own selection.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Great series indeed. I wish it will be re-issued by Decca in the same design.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Great series indeed. I wish it will be re-issued by Decca in the same design.


I thinks that's just a matter off time.


----------



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, many of them are historical recording and I came across the "Oistrakh plays Debussy, Ravel" title in accident then fell in love with the entire series immediately. Now I try to dig them out one by one but the more I get the more curious about the remaining.



Bruckner Anton said:


> Great series indeed. I wish it will be re-issued by Decca in the same design.


----------

